# Tesla promises ‘one million robo-taxis’ in 2020



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

https://www.engadget.com/2019/04/22/tesla-elon-musk-self-driving-robo-taxi/

Two days ahead of its first-quarter earnings disclosure, the company had an event to explain its autonomous technology to investors. The talks were probably denser than the average shareholder was expecting but it was an opportunity to see how Tesla will deliver a self-driving car and it announced that Tesla robo-taxis will be available next year.
To kick things off, the company shared that it had built its very own computer for self-driving cars. The neural network chip was built from the ground up; the project started back in 2016. Each computer (which is stored behind the glove box) has redundancy so that if one chip fails, the second chip can take over.

----------------

I saw this story on the news first and he plans for Tesla owners to use their own self driving cars for this and Tesla will keep about 25% of the share,. if so I would pay extra to ride in one and bye Uber and Lyft.


----------



## K girl 213 (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd love to know what kind of weed he's smoking.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> https://www.engadget.com/2019/04/22/tesla-elon-musk-self-driving-robo-taxi/
> 
> Two days ahead of its first-quarter earnings disclosure, the company had an event to explain its autonomous technology to investors. The talks were probably denser than the average shareholder was expecting but it was an opportunity to see how Tesla will deliver a self-driving car and it announced that Tesla robo-taxis will be available next year.
> To kick things off, the company shared that it had built its very own computer for self-driving cars. The neural network chip was built from the ground up; the project started back in 2016. Each computer (which is stored behind the glove box) has redundancy so that if one chip fails, the second chip can take over.
> ...


Unfortunately I'm now very cautious about claims Musk makes. This one sounds impossible to me.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Unfortunately I'm now very cautious about claims Musk makes. This one sounds impossible to me.


I agree, self driving without a driver as a taxi is about a decade away, but it would be nice if true and he can hurt Uber or Lyft. Plus it would be good for Tesla since people can buy the car and have it out earning what the car costs during the day.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

If the pax are visitors to any large city, when they go sdc, they give up a local driver with local knowledge of where to go and what to do, especially at discounts. I think a significant % of pax will prefer driver in car. 
Wait until commuter pax get taken for a side trip on a pool ride that makes them be late for work. I've heard several accounts of that very thing happening with driven Uber...and, so, no more pool rides for them. I see moderate demand for sdc in the near future and possibly extended future. 
Good drivers know how to get around quicker...we are better lane changers and see optimum opportunities sooner. You don't have to be a cra-cra driver to be an efficient driver.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> https://www.engadget.com/2019/04/22/tesla-elon-musk-self-driving-robo-taxi/
> 
> Two days ahead of its first-quarter earnings disclosure, the company had an event to explain its autonomous technology to investors. The talks were probably denser than the average shareholder was expecting but it was an opportunity to see how Tesla will deliver a self-driving car and it announced that Tesla robo-taxis will be available next year.
> To kick things off, the company shared that it had built its very own computer for self-driving cars. The neural network chip was built from the ground up; the project started back in 2016. Each computer (which is stored behind the glove box) has redundancy so that if one chip fails, the second chip can take over.
> ...


Just like how Musk "flipped the switch" in 2017 and all sold Tesla's level 5 SDC functions became active.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Which month in 2020? 2020 begins in 8 months.
I call BULLSHIT!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Which month in 2020? 2020 begins in 8 months.
> I call BULLSHIT!


12 31 2020 11.59 pm


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Nobody takes Elon that's seriously. It's like ground hog day. 3 days before the 1/4 financials are due Elon sticks his head out of the sand and if he make an automomus prediction sell Tesla.
It's now an annual event.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> 12 31 2020 11.59 pm


Only 20 months?
BULLSHIT


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> Nobody takes Elon that's seriously. It's like ground hog day. 3 days before the 1/4 financials are due Elon sticks his head out of the sand and if he make an automomus prediction sell Tesla.
> It's now an annual event.


You gotta admit Musks is a helluva sellsman. He's essentially getting people to pay for hope.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You gotta admit Musks is a helluva sellsman. He's essentially getting people to pay for hope.


He's up there with the very best.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You gotta admit Musks is a helluva sellsman. He's essentially getting people to pay for hope.


Anyone who drives for Uber or Lyft or buys their stock pay for hope.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Musk can barley produce 20,000 cars a year. One million by 2020? Man that must have been some weed he has been smoking, while on autopilot.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Tesla’s stock price fell by nearly 4 percent on Monday. My Ground Hog day theory holds up. :smiles:


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

The writing's on the wall, folks. 

Uber and Lyft will die whenever Tesla comes out with their Robotaxis.

Start looking for another line of work or start saving to get your own Tesla to put in service for you.

Every prediction Elon Musk made may be late but they ALWAYS come true!

So, knowing that, I'd say we'd be out of work in about 2 to 3 years from now.

We have time to plan but we must plan!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> https://www.engadget.com/2019/04/22/tesla-elon-musk-self-driving-robo-taxi/
> 
> Two days ahead of its first-quarter earnings disclosure, the company had an event to explain its autonomous technology to investors. The talks were probably denser than the average shareholder was expecting but it was an opportunity to see how Tesla will deliver a self-driving car and it announced that Tesla robo-taxis will be available next year.
> To kick things off, the company shared that it had built its very own computer for self-driving cars. The neural network chip was built from the ground up; the project started back in 2016. Each computer (which is stored behind the glove box) has redundancy so that if one chip fails, the second chip can take over.
> ...


Perhaps AFTER A MILLION CABS

TESLA WILL LEARN TO MAKE FENDERS, Doors fit.
Windows that do not leak.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

Ballermaris said:


> Musk can barley produce 20,000 cars a year. One million by 2020? Man that must have been some weed he has been smoking, while on autopilot.


Sounds like you don't know that there are ALREADY over 400,000 Teslas with full self-driving hardware on the road today.

How many Uber self-driving cars are on the road today?

How about Apple cars?

How about ANY other cars?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

UberDerrick said:


> How about ANY other cars?


I heard a rumour that Waymo has like 12 cars in a couple cities.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> The writing's on the wall, folks.
> 
> Uber and Lyft will die whenever Tesla comes out with their Robotaxis.
> 
> ...


Dude I'm full time and still welcome the day it's over....I don't think anybody ridesharing is sweating for a uber and lyft fail


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> Dude I'm full time and still welcome the day it's over....I don't think anybody ridesharing is sweating for a uber and lyft fail


Riders don't care who or what get them from point A to point B as long as it's cheap!

It's people like us who must worry.

Mark word, most drivers will be out of work when Musk's Robotaxi comes out (2 to 3 years from now).

I said most because there will always be older folks who don't trust driverless cars. Those will be the ones still using Uber or Lyft, if these two companies are still around then!

Do you remember MySpace? What happened there?

My guess is Uber and Lyft won't take the heed because they are too arrogant to see their own impending doom, especially Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ummmm . . .yea


UberDerrick said:


> Sounds like you don't know that there are ALREADY over 400,000 Teslas with full self-driving hardware on the road today.
> 
> How many Uber self-driving cars are on the road today?
> 
> ...


 . . .right.

Were.

There were 400,000 Tesla's.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Ummmm . . .yea
> 
> . . .right.
> 
> ...


Read my other post about how many people are killed by human drivers each day - over 3,500!

In the time it took you to post your reply, 37 people just died from human drivers!

Can you send me 37 Tesla wrecks every 15 minutes?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberDerrick said:


> Read my other post about how many people are killed by human drivers each day - over 3,500!
> 
> In the time it took you to post your reply, 37 people just died from human drivers!
> 
> Can you send me 37 Tesla wrecks every 15 minutes?


More people slip in the bathtub.

( actually, accidental Drug Poisoning is Right behind Heart Attacks)


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> More people slip in the bathtub.
> 
> ( actually, accidental Drug Poisoning is Right behind Heart Attacks)


Ban the bathtubs!!!!


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

We better keep driving for such ridiculous cheap fares because we're about to be replaced
Lol


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Ban the bathtubs!!!!


Who said to ban human drivers?

They're just replaced by market demand (free choice), not forced banning.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> https://www.engadget.com/2019/04/22/tesla-elon-musk-self-driving-robo-taxi/
> 
> Two days ahead of its first-quarter earnings disclosure, the company had an event to explain its autonomous technology to investors. The talks were probably denser than the average shareholder was expecting but it was an opportunity to see how Tesla will deliver a self-driving car and it announced that Tesla robo-taxis will be available next year.
> To kick things off, the company shared that it had built its very own computer for self-driving cars. The neural network chip was built from the ground up; the project started back in 2016. Each computer (which is stored behind the glove box) has redundancy so that if one chip fails, the second chip can take over.
> ...


YAWN, Musk promises a lot of things.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

UberDerrick said:


> The writing's on the wall, folks.
> 
> Uber and Lyft will die whenever Tesla comes out with their Robotaxis.
> 
> ...


Predictions are wright. If you wont automated cars you need to start out with the drivers driving them first. I'm hoping 10 years lol .im59 not much planning left lol. I'm really looking to see how uber's letting drivers get shares ¿


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

It’s becoming increasingly difficult to defend this wizard.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> It's becoming increasingly difficult to defend this wizard.


Yes it is lol. And into space exploration, awesome .


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> https://www.engadget.com/2019/04/22/tesla-elon-musk-self-driving-robo-taxi/
> 
> Two days ahead of its first-quarter earnings disclosure, the company had an event to explain its autonomous technology to investors. The talks were probably denser than the average shareholder was expecting but it was an opportunity to see how Tesla will deliver a self-driving car and it announced that Tesla robo-taxis will be available next year.
> To kick things off, the company shared that it had built its very own computer for self-driving cars. The neural network chip was built from the ground up; the project started back in 2016. Each computer (which is stored behind the glove box) has redundancy so that if one chip fails, the second chip can take over.
> ...


Meh, Tesla promised in 2016 that, "we'll to be able to do a demonstration drive of full autonomy all the way from LA to New York," Musk said on the call. According to Musk, the trip would be "from home in LA, to dropping you off in Times Square, and then the car will go park itself.".

This was supposed to happen by the end of 2017.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

In order for that to happen there would have to atleast be one right now. Like, as if they were working already.



UberDerrick said:


> Read my other post about how many people are killed by human drivers each day - over 3,500!
> 
> In the time it took you to post your reply, 37 people just died from human drivers!
> 
> Can you send me 37 Tesla wrecks every 15 minutes?


It's physically impossible for there to be 3,500 people killed by human drivers every day. And even if it was true, that would be atleast 4 times less than if there were death trap SDC's on the road without a human driver to bail it out each time it ****ed up.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> More people slip in the bathtub.
> 
> ( actually, accidental Drug Poisoning is Right behind Heart Attacks)


You need to buy a bathtub made by Tesla.


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

since elon says robo taxis will earn 30K+ profit per year for owners & tesla never has & never will turn a profit...

why sell teslas at all? keep that 30K+ profit per year that the robots make

"Tesla robotaxis could generate owners up to $30,000 a year in profit" Musk predicted.

conman belongs in prison but rewarded with billions

doh



UberDerrick said:


> Read my other post about how many people are killed by human drivers each day - over 3,500!
> 
> In the time it took you to post your reply, 37 people just died from human drivers!
> 
> Can you send me 37 Tesla wrecks every 15 minutes?


if every car on the road everyday inches apart, billions of miles were teslas he could

magic cars will never lower the 1-2 per day per state that die in an auto,NEVER its virtually zero as a statistic

it's the safest time in human history, in 1976 in Cleveland just over 3 summer months there were 36 car bombings, a few years ago 2 pot heads with a few pressure cookers shut down the entire city of Boston, marshall law, military, multiple agencies instituted curfews.....

on average 1-2 people per day per state die in an automobile, of course Montana will vary from new york, hundreds of billions of miles inches apart, most everyone distracted. Statistically its zero & no amount if self driving robots will lower that number.

people die everyday & according to the numbers killing themselves with drugs, guns, diet, social media, lifestyle...at a much higher rate than driving.

murder 20K
<1 per day per state

car deaths 30K
1-2 per day per state

suicide 50K
2-3 per day per state

drug overdose 70K
4 per day per state

heart attack 600K
30+ per day per state

cancer 600K
30+ per day per state
Fun with statistics

Car fatalities per year: 40,100 (2017)
Average Life Expectancy: 78
No. years driving: ~60
Total Drivers in US: 222 million
Total deaths over 60 years: ~2.4 million

less than a 1% chance you either die in or kill someone with a car in your life.

if you want it to take 6 months to Oregon with the likelyhood you could still die on the trip we could get rid of cars but im guessing theyre not going anywhere any time soon & only moron that doesn't value their life would get in one & trust any company with one

your tv falling on ypu or chocking on a pretzel is more just as likely to kill you



Pedro Paramo66 said:


> We better keep driving for such ridiculous cheap fares because we're about to be replaced
> Lol


yup 50+K magical non existent robots with ALL costs, will be cheaper than paying grandpa Simpson & apu $2-4 gross 1971 minimum fares & 1975 cab rates of .60 per mile in less than 5K toyotas with 200+K miles & NONE of the costs

yeah thats the ticket

soon as any of these "companies" charge least $10(actual costs) half their loser demographic they covet so much goes back to the bus or trying to bum rides from friends or family


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> Sounds like you don't know that there are ALREADY over 400,000 Teslas with full self-driving hardware on the road today.
> 
> How many Uber self-driving cars are on the road today?
> 
> ...


I didnt think all Teslas sold had the full self driving hardware package installed as stock? It was an extra cost option. They've upgraded the hardware over the years.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> I didnt think all Teslas sold had the full self driving hardware package installed as stock? It was an extra cost option. They've upgraded the hardware over the years.


All Tesla's sold after 2016 have the 8 camera package installed and ready for software. That is 400,000.

Some of these Tesla owners chose the option to have the software installed later for about $8000.

Once robotaxi is rolled out, most will spend the extra $8k to upgrade because they know they can make it back in 3.5 months ($30,000/12 = $2500 x 3.5 = $8,750).

In summary, they are already out there.

In contrast, none of the Uber, Lyft, Apple, etc driverless technology are out there yet.

That is why I believe Tesla will kill Uber and Lyft.

BTW, ever wonder why Musk said 1 million robotaxi will be out in 1 year?

Why not say 500,000 any other number?

Because there are 1 million of us Uber drivers on the road today.

Musk is putting Uber on notice, basically saying, "I will kill you, Uber!"


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> The writing's on the wall, folks.
> 
> Uber and Lyft will die whenever Tesla comes out with their Robotaxis.
> 
> ...


Plan for deactivation from false claims or driving infractions. That will happen far before any self driving vehicles have any negligible affects on rideshare..


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Elon Musk smokes weeds every day!


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

I doubt they will have anywhere near that number ready to go. I hope they do because it will bankrupt them. People don't want them and people won't use them. Any city dumb enough to permit them to use public streets will end up just like Detroit.

I love how they call themselves Tesla but have zero to do with the real Tesla. I bet they don't know the lyrics to one song.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

DirtyRead said:


> I doubt they will have anywhere near that number ready to go. I hope they do because it will bankrupt them. People don't want them and people won't use them. Any city dumb enough to permit them to use public streets will end up just like Detroit.
> 
> I love how they call themselves Tesla but have zero to do with the real Tesla. I bet they don't know the lyrics to one song.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> Sounds like you don't know that there are ALREADY over 400,000 Teslas with full self-driving hardware on the road today.


I've installed a flux capacitor in my Camry so that I can travel back in time to 2014 and the high Uber rates. Cha-Ching! It's all ready; I'm just waiting for a software update to make it work.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

All you guys justifying deaths are missing one thing - liability and legislation. Criminals that cause harm get sentenced, companies that put out a faulty product get sued and If someone injures or kills someone in an accident, there's someone to blame (or get compensation from). The insurance companies namely.

Society is rather forgiving of human error. If I killed someone on the road today (without being grossly negligent) I _might_ get hit with manslaughter at the most. And I'd likely pay nothing out of pocket as far as $$$ goes. It would be considered an accident. But if someone took a medication from a big Pharma company that caused a heart attack or their Takata airbag went off in their Honda and a piece of metal sliced through their jugular and they bled out, there would be hell to pay. Hell in the form of big $$$.

The difference is our tolerance for human error vs. product defects. As a society we have NO tolerance for product defects. None. That's why it takes 10 years and usually over a billion (yes, with a "B") for the average drug to be approved for release to the public. That's why millions of tons of lettuce will be disposed of if so much as a few heads show signs of E.coli. I work for a dental products company and we won't bat an eye if we have to scrap thousands of dollars of product if so much as one word is out of place on packaging that compromises regulatory requirements.

A true self-driving cars is a PRODUCT. If that product malfunctions, there will be dire consequences. Auto companies know this. The software firms designing the AI know this and the insurance companies know this. They're not stupid. Who do you think is going to take the liability?

That's the problem with self-driving cars. Not the tech. But the legalities.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> YAWN, Musk promises a lot of things.


"Musk promises a lot of things".....that ALWAYS came true!

In 2010, everyone thought the idea for an electric car will never happen and that Musk made empty promises.

They also said his idea of landing a rocket engine vertically back to earth was not possible either ...."he promised a lot of things"

Tell me, which technology Musk promised did not eventually come true?

Musk may be early in his prediction but they ALWAYS come true.

He's usually 3 years early.

So, when he recently say there'll be 1 million robotaxis out in 2020, it will be by 2022.

You'll see!



losiglow said:


> All you guys justifying deaths are missing one thing - liability and legislation. Criminals that cause harm get sentenced, companies that put out a faulty product get sued and If someone injures or kills someone in an accident, there's someone to blame (or get compensation from). The insurance companies namely.
> 
> Society is rather forgiving of human error. If I killed someone on the road today (without being grossly negligent) I _might_ get hit with manslaughter at the most. And I'd likely pay nothing out of pocket as far as $$$ goes. It would be considered an accident. But if someone took a medication from a big Pharma company that caused a heart attack or their Takata airbag went off in their Honda and a piece of metal sliced through their jugular and they bled out, there would be hell to pay. Hell in the form of big $$$.
> 
> ...


Ok, now apply your logic to airplanes.

There are airplane crashes that killed hundreds at a time.

How come people still fly? How come there are no calls to ban aircraft?

How come the government did not ban airplanes back in 1908 when the first plane crashed and killed a person?

You use the same logic naysayers back in 1908 used.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> In 2010, everyone thought the idea for an electric car will never happen and that Musk made empty promises.


No, Tesla began production and sales of the Tesla Roadster in 2008.


----------



## K girl 213 (Aug 20, 2015)

UberDerrick said:


> "Musk promises a lot of things".....that ALWAYS came true!
> 
> In 2010, everyone thought the idea for an electric car will never happen and that Musk made empty promises.
> 
> ...


I was so naive that I believed him in 2015 when he said Level 4 will be here in 2017.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, Tesla began production and sales of the Tesla Roadster in 2008.


No, the original Tesla roadster was NOT a mass produced car for everybody. It was only for the select few rich people to use as unique toys to show off with.

When Musk announced he was going to produce a mass production car no one believed him ...except me.

Today, Musk said robot cars will replace most family cars...and he'll be right.

I also believe that.....we both will be proven correct, just like before.



K girl 213 said:


> I was so naive that I believed him in 2015 when he said level 4 will be here in 2017.


Late doesn't mean never.


----------



## K girl 213 (Aug 20, 2015)

UberDerrick said:


> No, the original Tesla roadster was NOT a mass produced car for everybody. It was only for the select few rich people to use as unique toys to show off with.
> 
> When Musk announced he was going to produce a mass production car no one believed him ...except me.
> 
> ...


Yes It will be here. to be honest
you don't sound you know what you're talking about sir.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> No, the original Tesla roadster was NOT a mass produced car for everybody. It was only for the select few rich people to use as unique toys to show off with.
> 
> When Musk announced he was going to produce a mass production car no one believed him ...except me.


No, you said:


> In 2010, everyone thought the idea for an electric car will never happen and that Musk made empty promises.


This is incorrect. The Tesla Roadster was an electric car that Tesla started producing in 2008. It's no good you trying to walk back what you said and trying to change it now.

Inaccuracy on this forum WILL NOT BE TOLERATED!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

One of the firsts electric cars










In recent years GM built the EV1, a mass produced car for the general public.

Tesla founders were influenced to start the company after GM recalled all its EV1electric cars in 2003 and then destroyed them.- https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla,_Inc.

This is the EV1


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

UberDerrick said:


> "Musk promises a lot of things".....that ALWAYS came true!
> 
> In 2010, everyone thought the idea for an electric car will never happen and that Musk made empty promises.
> 
> ...


Well, you can carry his purse all you want but...
1) Your dream boat didn't invent the electric car nor was he even close to producing the first electric car. They have been around since the very first days of automobiles.
2) He was not the first or only person to believe in the possibility of landing a rocket vertically. Again that idea has been around at least since the 30's. The thing is most rocket scientist realized it aint worth the effort.
3a) Airplanes. Yes we do ban airplanes go back three weeks and turn on the news. You can use the time machine your heart throb is certainly only three years away from completing. Also the planes are still manned by humans.
3b) You want to know the difference between airplanes and Johnny cabs? People want them. We always have wanted to fly and the airplane produced jobs. Americans do not want these.We love driving our cars more then we love our guns. All this lets build this just because we can crap Musk and the rest of the Dungeons and Dragons club is just to show off how smart they are.There are more people earning a living driving then any other profession. You and soul mate Musk gonna let all those people live with you.
4) Lastly nobody cares what you predicted. I can't believe I spent this much energy writing this as I did. Anyways I hope you and Musk live happily ever after and continue making logical predictions for years to come. No go outside and play Pokemon Go near a Tesla road course


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

SDC will be successful, if ALL cars are SDC. 
A mix of SDC and human drivers on the road won’t work. Period.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Many reasons why he's just blowing hot air. No one is anywhere close to stage 4, actually waymo/Google, Mercedes, Volvo and Ford still playing around with stage 3. Musk thinks his chips are more advanced than Nvidia's. That's all bs. 
Regulations prohibit any mass testing outside optimum areas where weather doesn't hinder sensors. 
It will be years before regulations change. Too many challenges, multiple industries affected , social economics would have to plan and adjust to millions of people displaced. When technology enters stage 4 then you'll see changes in regulations moving forward slowly.
He probably smoked some crack the night before his announcement.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> SDC will be successful, if ALL cars are SDC.
> A mix of SDC and human drivers on the road won't work. Period.


That's like saying all human drivers have to not text or drunk drive or be distracted or be a bad driver. There are a lot of bad drivers and very few accidents per day.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> That's like saying all human drivers have to not text or drunk drive or be distracted or be a bad driver. There are a lot of bad drivers and very few accidents per day.


The bad drivers are still able to make some sort of decision in the unpredictable situations. The SDCs can't. 
Also, the ratio of bad drivers is small. But the SDC is planned to have huge portion


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> SDC will be successful, if ALL cars are SDC.
> A mix of SDC and human drivers on the road won't work. Period.


These things are _nowhere near prime time._ I got stuck behind one the other day and it didn't know how to overtake a bicycle. Imagine the most inept, useless driver you've ever seen and that would be a good approximation of this SDC's ability.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Ban the bathtubs!!!!


," Autonomous Baths " !



Lee239 said:


> You need to buy a bathtub made by Tesla.


They would LEAK !

JUST LIKE TESLA WINDOWS !

POOR FIT & FINISH.

HIGH PRICES !



losiglow said:


> All you guys justifying deaths are missing one thing - liability and legislation. Criminals that cause harm get sentenced, companies that put out a faulty product get sued and If someone injures or kills someone in an accident, there's someone to blame (or get compensation from). The insurance companies namely.
> 
> Society is rather forgiving of human error. If I killed someone on the road today (without being grossly negligent) I _might_ get hit with manslaughter at the most. And I'd likely pay nothing out of pocket as far as $$$ goes. It would be considered an accident. But if someone took a medication from a big Pharma company that caused a heart attack or their Takata airbag went off in their Honda and a piece of metal sliced through their jugular and they bled out, there would be hell to pay. Hell in the form of big $$$.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> The writing's on the wall, folks.
> 
> Uber and Lyft will die whenever Tesla comes out with their Robotaxis.
> 
> ...





UberDerrick said:


> Sounds like you don't know that there are ALREADY over 400,000 Teslas with full self-driving hardware on the road today.
> 
> How many Uber self-driving cars are on the road today?
> 
> ...


Actually there isn't a single Tesla on the road or prototype with full self driving hardware.

Level 5 autonomous vehicles don't exist yet. If you doubt me post a link to it.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Well, I’ve believed Musk and 2020 for these “extra-earner” robo cabs.
I am keen for the extra earnings from ferrying anonymous, unvetted pax, particularly after bar closing hours on Friday and Saturday nights.
So much so that I’ve put my money up on the new HO * version, with the rubber floor mats and vinyl seats and hoodliner.
* Hose Out.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Actually there isn't a single Tesla on the road or prototype with full self driving hardware.
> 
> Level 5 autonomous vehicles don't exist yet. If you doubt me post a link to it.
> View attachment 314419


Wrong.

You mean self driving SOFTware not HARDware.

Hardware are the 8 cameras all around every Tesla produced after 2016.

Software can be uploaded over the air overnight while your Tesla is being charged in your garage and you sleeping.

I own a Tesla Model X so I know from experience.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> Wrong.
> 
> You mean self driving SOFTware not HARDware.
> 
> ...


Yes you mean the software download Musk promised for 2017. The infamous "switch".

Also no amount of software can fix the hardware limitations on all Tesla's already made. They don't have level 5 autonomous tech already built in.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yes you mean the software download Musk promised for 2017. The infamous "switch".
> 
> Also no amount of software can fix the hardware limitations on all Tesla's already made. They don't have level 5 autonomous tech already built in.


Who told you Tesla doesn't have Level 5?

Read again on their latest development.

Let's wait and see who will be right on this one.


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

K girl 213 said:


> I'd love to know what kind of weed he's smoking.


A good uplifting and creative sativa for sure...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> Who told you Tesla doesn't have Level 5?
> 
> Read again on their latest development.
> 
> Let's wait and see who will be right on this one.


There is no wait and see no company has reported having a level 5 autonomous vehicle. Tesla is always sure to word their claims away from saying level 5 autonomous vehicles.

Like I said post it, I will wait.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Honestly I can't understand people who post stuff without even trying to educate themselves at the very minimum. If you want fake news stick to CNN.

"No Indicated Path To Level 5 In Near-Term.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/lancee...t-level-5-target-looks-unlikely/#62c096e94c78


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberDerrick said:


> The writing's on the wall, folks.
> 
> Uber and Lyft will die whenever Tesla comes out with their Robotaxis.
> 
> ...


Even if it came true, after about 2 weeks all the Tesla owners will realize why rideshare drivers have been *****ing so much when they see how much dirt and damage the riders do in that short time. The only thing that keeps riders in check now is the driver...

And how much will they be paid? What's the depreciation on a Tesla, anyway? Uber is already paying close to the tax deductible amount, not counting dead miles. Will the owners get paid more of what riders are paying now, or will riders get cheaper rates? How will insurance work? Considering the issues Tesla has already had, what insurance company will want to insure a self driving car which could possibly be on the road 24 hours a day? That's a lot of miles and a lot of chances for an accident, and not just caused by the Tesla.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> There is no wait and see no company has reported having a level 5 autonomous vehicle. Tesla is always sure to word their claims away from saying level 5 autonomous vehicles.
> 
> Like I said post it, I will wait.


Read 'em and weep!

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.au...onomous-driving-level-5-model-3-robotaxi/amp/
Again, Musk is often about 3 years early in his prediction but what he says ALWAYS come true!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> Who told you Tesla doesn't have Level 5?
> 
> Read again on their latest development.
> 
> Let's wait and see who will be right on this one.


Also did you read the article? The supposed software update is for cars made this year(2019) for one. For 2 it offers no proof just Musk word.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Honestly I can't understand people who post stuff without even trying to educate themselves at the very minimum. If you want fake news stick to CNN.
> 
> "No Indicated Path To Level 5 In Near-Term.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/lancee...t-level-5-target-looks-unlikely/#62c096e94c78


Opinion of the writer.

What did Musk say?

Full self-driving cars in 1 year.

Even if he is off, what he says ALWAYS come true.

He's often off by about 3 years. By that time, people like you have forgotten what he said originally.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> Opinion of the writer.
> 
> What did Musk say?
> 
> ...


https://www.google.com/amp/s/qz.com...lding-electric-cars-twenty-three-in-fact/amp/


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberDerrick said:


> Read my other post about how many people are killed by human drivers each day - over 3,500!
> 
> In the time it took you to post your reply, 37 people just died from human drivers!
> 
> Can you send me 37 Tesla wrecks every 15 minutes?


That question would only make sense if the only cars on the road were Teslas. But they're not.

Can you send me 37 wrecks of ANY kind every 15 minutes?

See. Silly question any way you look at it.



DirtyRead said:


> I doubt they will have anywhere near that number ready to go. I hope they do because it will bankrupt them. People don't want them and people won't use them. Any city dumb enough to permit them to use public streets will end up just like Detroit.
> 
> I love how they call themselves Tesla but have zero to do with the real Tesla. I bet they don't know the lyrics to one song.


Song? Explain. What does a song have to do with Tesla?

Edit: just googled "Tesla song."

Lol so you haven't heard of Nikola Tesla? Google...


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

David Bowie as Nikola Tesla (in 'The Prestige'):


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> Opinion of the writer.
> 
> What did Musk say?
> 
> ...


Sir after this I'm just going to ignore this thread, because it reminds me of my ex mother in law and I might end up calling her to apologize for calling her stubborn hard headed broom flying BroomHilda. 
Look at my profile avatar. That's a 2018 tesla x 100D. I've been up deeply into Musk's keister since the car was first unveiled. Believe me the only thing this car can't do is wipe me. Guess what, my brother's Mercedes S63 does anything my Tesla does without a glitch. Neither car is even close to level 4.
Thank you for making me feel guilty about my ex mother in law.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Even if it came true, after about 2 weeks all the Tesla owners will realize why rideshare drivers have been @@@@@ing so much when they see how much dirt and damage the riders do in that short time. The only thing that keeps riders in check now is the driver...
> 
> And how much will they be paid? What's the depreciation on a Tesla, anyway? Uber is already paying close to the tax deductible amount, not counting dead miles. Will the owners get paid more of what riders are paying now, or will riders get cheaper rates? How will insurance work? Considering the issues Tesla has already had, what insurance company will want to insure a self driving car which could possibly be on the road 24 hours a day? That's a lot of miles and a lot of chances for an accident, and not just caused by the Tesla.


You forget that there is no cost for gas and no work being done by the driver, as it stands now in many areas drivers are working for free to just pay for their car expenses and depreciation.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lee239 said:


> You forget that there is no cost for gas and no work being done by the driver, as it stands now in many areas drivers are working for free to just pay for their car expenses and depreciation.


It doesn't matter if the car is being destroyed. There's no profit anyway y at that point. The only bonus is you're not wasting your time while it's bring destroyed.

If there's no profit WITH a driver, why would there be any without? Are owners going to want to deal with "normal (yeah, right) wear and tear" for no return? (Get up in the morning and there's 600 miles on the car, candy wrappers and something sticky on the dash, scratches on the center console, mud on the floor, and you figure out you've made $3 after you fix all that...then you notice 3 door dings where someone hit another car or a pole and now you're in negative territory)...how many folks with brand new Teslas will decide to leave their car in the garage? Because they'll be NEW cars, obviously.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> The writing's on the wall, folks.
> 
> Uber and Lyft will die whenever Tesla comes out with their Robotaxis.
> 
> ...


No way. Uber will always have its "Partners" best interest at the forefront and will never let us down. NEVER!!!


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/qz.com...lding-electric-cars-twenty-three-in-fact/amp/
> View attachment 314440


Date of the article: September 2018

HALF A FREAKING YEAR AGO!!!!!

OLD NEWS!!!!!

Events have passed.

Progress have been made.

Old news no longer applies.

Not relevant anymore!


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

There will be still a need for the human element. Computers cannot dot it all.


----------



## GStar7 (Feb 3, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> The writing's on the wall, folks.
> 
> Uber and Lyft will die whenever Tesla comes out with their Robotaxis.
> 
> ...





TwoFiddyMile said:


> Which month in 2020? 2020 begins in 8 months.
> I call BULLSHIT!


https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-driving-cars-won-t-be-ubiqitious-for-decades

Tend to believe this. Why? Because I drive, much more that the common driver, just like you do. You've all seen how the "average" driver drives. Texting, driving way too fast or slow, tailgating, not signaling, and generally not paying attention to the fact that they are DRIVING!

As rideshare drivers, we all have to pay attention and respect the fact that driving requires your attention to DRIVING and on top of the respect the fact we are responsible for keep our passengers and ourselves safe, and if we do not, it will have terrible consequences.

My point is do you really think that a fleet of driverless Ubers and Lyfts or other driverless cars can handle this by then? Very unpredictable drivers and also ALL weather conditions? Even with the technology available and will be available, this is a huge undertaking. I think that this is much farther off than we think. This aint making smart phones or bomb seeking robots. This is dealing unpredictable emotional human beings do something that can be very dangerous to many, many people. I like tech just like a lot of us, but the tech to deal with that is much, MUCH farther away than that. IMHO. Be safe out there!!


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

Ballermaris said:


> There will be still a need for the human element. Computers cannot dot it all.


Of course there will still be a need for the human element.....the human element to collect money from the robotaxi working for them while they sit on the beach with a drink in one hand and a smart phone in the other!

Remember, we are human beings, not slave workers.

The only reason why we must labor to make a living was because we did not have robots to do it for us.

Soon we will.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> Date of the article: September 2018
> 
> HALF A FREAKING YEAR AGO!!!!!
> 
> ...


Everything that was in development half a year ago is still in development now. You're trolling and trolling hard.


----------



## Whynotsteve (Apr 25, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> https://www.engadget.com/2019/04/22/tesla-elon-musk-self-driving-robo-taxi/
> 
> Two days ahead of its first-quarter earnings disclosure, the company had an event to explain its autonomous technology to investors. The talks were probably denser than the average shareholder was expecting but it was an opportunity to see how Tesla will deliver a self-driving car and it announced that Tesla robo-taxis will be available next year.
> To kick things off, the company shared that it had built its very own computer for self-driving cars. The neural network chip was built from the ground up; the project started back in 2016. Each computer (which is stored behind the glove box) has redundancy so that if one chip fails, the second chip can take over.
> ...


#1. The average Tesla owner probably values their time more than what they would make in RS

#2. They had to say something ahead of really poor earning to try and do some damage control.

#3. Tesla doesn't even have a million cars on the road total and can't produce them fast enough to hit those numbers.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It doesn't matter if the car is being destroyed. There's no profit anyway y at that point. The only bonus is you're not wasting your time while it's bring destroyed.
> 
> If there's no profit WITH a driver, why would there be any without? Are owners going to want to deal with "normal (yeah, right) wear and tear" for no return? (Get up in the morning and there's 600 miles on the car, candy wrappers and something sticky on the dash, scratches on the center console, mud on the floor, and you figure out you've made $3 after you fix all that...then you notice 3 door dings where someone hit another car or a pole and now you're in negative territory)...how many folks with brand new Teslas will decide to leave their car in the garage? Because they'll be NEW cars, obviously.


What till the Tesla owners finds a used condom on the seat and puke on the floor ?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Followed by 2 million Tooth Faries.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm starting to think Musk might be considering a political career.

Has access to plenty of money.
Boosting his visibilty constantly, 
Making promises he realistically won't keep, at least in the short-to-medium term.
Credibility rapidly going down the gurgler with the public.
Have I missed any ingredients for political success?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> I'm starting to think Musk might be considering a political career.
> 
> Has access to plenty of money.
> Boosting his visibilty constantly,
> ...


He hasn't convinced anyone.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/lancee...t-level-5-target-looks-unlikely/#68d5047c4c78
Overall, there was nothing today that showcased proof that Tesla cars will be performing as true Level 5 driverless car this year, nor next year, nor any time soon.

No Indicated Path To Level 5 In Near-Term

The event offered fascinating details about the new homemade neural network hardware chips being used in Tesla's outfitted with the latest FSD, dropping out the use of Nvidia chips, but unfortunately the portions of the presentation on the software side of things were quite wanting in terms of providing any definitive evidence that Level 5 is around the corner.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

UberDerrick said:


> Sounds like you don't know that there are ALREADY over 400,000 Teslas with full self-driving hardware on the road today.
> 
> How many Uber self-driving cars are on the road today?
> 
> ...


Will lead the way for us. Read the writing on the wall to us and show us all how to stop driving For Lyft/Uber. I mean you are a driver still right? If so put your money where your mouth is and burn your drivers license cancel your insurance and kiss the next pax you see square on the lips. We will fallow your lead oh wise one.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Everything that was in development half a year ago is still in development now. You're trolling and trolling hard.


Wrong again!

In the software and artificial intelligence world, 6 months is like 6 million years of biological evolution.

Did this exist 6 months ago?






That is another robot which will take over jobs.

Go ahead and continue to stick your head in the sand.

I sure as heck won't let robots take away my income - I'm going to own them and make them work for me!

What will you do.then - get unemployment benefits?


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> I heard a rumour that Waymo has like 12 cars in a couple cities.


*Waymo to open autonomous vehicle factory in Detroit*

By Ken Haddad
Posted: 10:19 AM, April 23, 2019Updated: 10:19 AM, April 23, 2019

https://www.clickondetroit.com/news/waymo-to-open-autonomous-vehicle-factory-in-detroit


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> Wrong again!
> 
> In the software and artificial intelligence world, 6 months is like 6 million years of biological evolution.
> 
> ...


Yes it existed 6 months ago as a prototype in development ?. No company is yet to show a prototype level 5 SDC period. Also 6 months of science isn't equivalent to 6 million years of evolution. The more you type the more you show just how tech illiterate you are.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

UberDerrick said:


> Wrong again!
> 
> In the software and artificial intelligence world, 6 months is like 6 million years of biological evolution.
> 
> ...


Dude that's old episode of Robot Wars from Comedy Central. "the box is locked its robot fighting time!" You can use Youtube to prove anything.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

DirtyRead said:


> Dude that's old episode of Robot Wars from Comedy Central. "the box is locked its robot fighting time!" You can use Youtube to prove anything.


No dude, that is a real robot from Boston Dynamics.

You must be living in a cave to not see what's changing right in front of you.

Well, good luck remaining a slave worker to Uber and Lyft (which are working hard to replace you with their own robocars. That ain't no TV episode! Uber ALREADY spent $600 million to develop it. They just secured another $1 billion to complete it).

Back under the sand you go. Sorry to wake you from your sleep!


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Do you drive for Lyft/Uber?


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yes it existed 6 months ago as a prototype in development ?. No company is yet to show a prototype level 5 SDC period. Also 6 months of science isn't equivalent to 6 million years of evolution. The more you type the more you show just how tech illiterate you are.


Key word "Prototype".

Now it's reality.

Soon it's operational

Man, you are one dense individual who thinks he's smart.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

This is a photo smuggled out of Tesla's top secret underground base aka Billy Bell's basement. And you are right. This photo is concert evidence man what will my toaster do after this.



UberDerrick said:


> Key word "Prototype".
> 
> Now it's reality.
> 
> ...


Do you drive for Lyft/Uber?



UberDerrick said:


> No dude, that is a real robot from Boston Dynamics.
> 
> You must be living in a cave to not see what's changing right in front of you.
> 
> ...


You know what bro after reading your replies I realize you do not have a sense of humor or an understanding of sarcasm. I am not trying to be mean by saying that at all. Of course I know who Tesla was. In your rush to assume mental prowess of people you don't know( bad idea read what The Art of War says about knowing thy enemy) you miss the layered point. Your buddy Elon Musk names and brands his company Tesla. He generates vast amounts of money using ideas and tech Tesla then man perfected decades ago. The man Tesla truly did things for the good of mankind and did so with both a mind on progress and social, ethical and moral consideration. The Man Tesla died broke. His patients either copied or out right stolen by rivals and the US government. So having your billionaire boy toy Musk capitalize on the name and knowledge of a true humanitarian's life work and passion is repugnant. 
Because I now see the error of my ways I am gonna just back off you. Even though you never answered if you drive or not. Peace.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

DirtyRead said:


> This is a photo smuggled out of Tesla's top secret underground base aka Billy Bell's basement. And you are right. This photo is concert evidence man what will my toaster do after this.
> 
> 
> Do you drive for Lyft/Uber?
> ...


He's just trolling now. He might have been a driver in the past.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Everyone misses the reality that the car is only part of autonomous transportation.

Infrastructure is the other part. 

Sure the IoT is pretty impressive, but we are not yet at a point where there is enough coverage to provide the necessary data for a SDC to 'see' the surroundings. 

We're a long ways from driverless cars in most of America. We simply don't spend enough money on infrastructure in America as is and this will be costly.

Automation is coming in many industries, that is a fact. But having your car drive passengers around while you sleep is a long, long way away.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

goneubering said:


> He's just trolling now. He might have been a driver in the past.


Wait a minute driverless trolls. I knew it damn Elon is getting close to finding me. %^&$& _Yes, Elon is finding me happy in my new Tesla. I recommend this to everyone. Tesla knows what's best for me and you. thinking is hard, now Tesla mindless citizen chip does the hard things for. I like the Tesla improved me._


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That question would only make sense if the only cars on the road were Teslas. But they're not.
> 
> Can you send me 37 wrecks of ANY kind every 15 minutes?
> 
> ...





Lowestformofwit said:


> I'm starting to think Musk might be considering a political career.
> 
> Has access to plenty of money.
> Boosting his visibilty constantly,
> ...


Why should he bother he can never be President.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Drivincrazy said:


> If the pax are visitors to any large city, when they go sdc, they give up a local driver with local knowledge of where to go and what to do, especially at discounts. I think a significant % of pax will prefer driver in car.
> Wait until commuter pax get taken for a side trip on a pool ride that makes them be late for work. I've heard several accounts of that very thing happening with driven Uber...and, so, no more pool rides for them. I see moderate demand for sdc in the near future and possibly extended future.
> Good drivers know how to get around quicker...we are better lane changers and see optimum opportunities sooner. You don't have to be a cra-cra driver to be an efficient driver.


Hahahahaha. a HAHAHAHA. Yeah... so many city fares LOVE TALKING to their driver.


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> Wrong again!
> 
> In the software and artificial intelligence world, 6 months is like 6 million years of biological evolution.
> 
> ...


they had robots for that decades ago, automstion is nothing new neither will entire lines being shut down when robot goes down due to some bug or part failing

robots on the road in public in urban environments during traffic, weather, events long time if ever & its sho not 2020

guess when natural disasters occur everyone just dies lol i get some people wanting this & of course it has beneficial uses i just find the not owning a car or driving such a hassle thing ridiculous, if im blessed with another 40+ years im still owning a car sure not trusting any of the scumbags involved in the industry & taking my hands off the wheel. i just hope cars light up someway letting other drivers know theres a meat bag with no hands on the wheel in front, behind, or next to me

common courtesy so I can avoid or lose some nails in front of it lol toss crackers on it so birds shit all over it doh sensors down i cant take you there Dave


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Read between the lines.
It’s s not about safety - it’s all about survival and maybe even profit for Uber, Lyft and Co.
Or so they think.
These are people who have no experience in running ANY kind of mechanical equipment commercially, and for profit.
Had even part of their current fleet been owned, run, and maintained by them, they may have some insight.
They just don’t understand the business.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

smarternotharder said:


> they had robots for that decades ago, automstion is nothing new neither will entire lines being shut down when robot goes down due to some bug or part failing
> 
> robots on the road in public in urban environments during traffic, weather, events long time if ever & its sho not 2020
> 
> ...


Ok now apply what you just said to the airplane when it first came out in 1903.

See how ridiculous your reasoning is?


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Ain't gonna happen, not even close. 10-15 years, sure. Not in 2-3.
I wonder how many Tesla owners will be ride sharing their cars - nothing like the stench VOMIT at 3am to really pump that depreciation of the $100,000 car!


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

BuckleUp said:


> Ain't gonna happen, not even close. 10-15 years, sure. Not in 2-3.
> IU wonder how many Tesla owners will be ride sharing their cars - nothing like the stench VOMIT at 3am to really pump that depreciation of the $100,000 car!


First release in 2 - 3 years.

Full adoption and acceptance in 10 - 15 years, you're probably right.

I don't offer rides at night now and I wouldn't offer my robocar for rides at night then either.

Don't need to - from 6 am to 6 pm would make me plenty of money while I sit on my ass in an office.

If I need more money, I'd get 2 robocars.

That will net $60,000 per year - without me having to drive!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

BuckleUp said:


> I wonder how many Tesla owners will be ride sharing their cars - nothing like the stench VOMIT at 3am to really pump that depreciation of the $100,000 car!


Was wondering that myself, given that our Australian pricing puts them well and truly in the Luxury bracket, with the consequent "snob appeal" factor.
Wonder how the relative pricing sits in the US market, since we Aussies cop a massive mark-up on upper end imports.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

UberDerrick said:


> First release in 2 - 3 years.
> 
> Full adoption and acceptance in 10 - 15 years, you're probably right.
> 
> ...


I think you mean gross, not net. Gross is after expenses - charging, service, cleanup, insurance, permits, etc, etc. Don't forget accelerated depreciation. Gross will be about 50% of net with depreciation. Don't forget income tax for your marginal tax bracket as well. Don't look so rosy when all is considered. The little guys will ALWAYS be screwed at the expense of the corporation. ALWAYS.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm OK with this, but ONLY if each autonomous car takes and passes the written and driving exams to be licensed in the state.



UberDerrick said:


> First release in 2 - 3 years.
> 
> Full adoption and acceptance in 10 - 15 years, you're probably right.
> 
> ...


Something about this reminds me of farming cryptocurrency. Maybe profitable in the first two years, then everyone has a useless electric car in their driveway with a monthly payment.

If your car runs over and kills the neighbors kid, are you liable for manslaughter? Or will Musk be going to jail ,lol.

I predict autonomous car vandalism and destruction. Everyone will carry a nail gun to put nails through the sidewall. Like the eco terrorism against Hummers last decade except on a larger scale.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

K girl 213 said:


> I'd love to know what kind of weed he's smoking.


The good sh!t. LOL.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

itendstonight said:


> What till the Tesla owners finds a used condom on the seat and puke on the floor ?


I don't think it will even take that.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't think it will even take that.


Of course - the old expensive car for rideshare trap.
You don't buy a car like that to let strangers desecrate it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberDerrick said:


> Ok now apply what you just said to the airplane when it first came out in 1903.
> 
> See how ridiculous your reasoning is?


Airplanes that are grounded during bad weather?

Or the ones that crashed because of bad programming?

What do airplanes have to do with autonomous cars? Except close to airports there's really not a lot of other planes to crash into in the sky. And NO pedestrians. But they still have pilots.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Considering all the quirks of my GPS navigation, I'm not worried about self driving cars.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> https://www.engadget.com/2019/04/22/tesla-elon-musk-self-driving-robo-taxi/
> 
> Two days ahead of its first-quarter earnings disclosure, the company had an event to explain its autonomous technology to investors. The talks were probably denser than the average shareholder was expecting but it was an opportunity to see how Tesla will deliver a self-driving car and it announced that Tesla robo-taxis will be available next year.
> To kick things off, the company shared that it had built its very own computer for self-driving cars. The neural network chip was built from the ground up; the project started back in 2016. Each computer (which is stored behind the glove box) has redundancy so that if one chip fails, the second chip can take over.
> ...


Now I wonder if the SEC will fine Elon again. His claim could be construed as stock manipulation.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Considering all the quirks of my GPS navigation, I'm not worried about self driving cars.


Maybe you should be, in that case.


----------



## Jagger51 (Apr 13, 2016)

Infrastructure is a significant hindrance to SDC. Today, I was reminded of this as I came across a four way intersection with no traffic lights or Stop signs in either direction. In metropolitan Los Angeles. There are more than several actually.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

BuckleUp said:


> Ain't gonna happen, not even close. 10-15 years, sure. Not in 2-3.
> I wonder how many Tesla owners will be ride sharing their cars - nothing like the stench VOMIT at 3am to really pump that depreciation of the $100,000 car!


Agree.. The larger point IMO is that there is NO EVIDENCE that it will costs less ..there is plenty of evidence that as long as it is driven by a Computer ..that sooner or later it will fail or be hacked ..on a DAILY basis .

I see the vision they are trying to attain and maybe eventually they get there but yeah not chance it will happen soon..

ummm how long before we eat crow?


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

K girl 213 said:


> I'd love to know what kind of weed he's smoking.


He's doing something much stronger than weed....my bet is LSD.



UberDerrick said:


> Sounds like you don't know that there are ALREADY over 400,000 Teslas with full self-driving hardware on the road today.
> 
> How many Uber self-driving cars are on the road today?
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention.....NONE OF THEM WORK VERY WELL.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Jagger51 said:


> Infrastructure is a significant hindrance to SDC. Today, I was reminded of this as I came across a four way intersection with no traffic lights or Stop signs in either direction. In metropolitan Los Angeles. There are more than several actually.


Was it in a parking lot? I've never seen a street with a four way intersection with no stop signs at least. If I do I'm calling the city to let them know. It's obviously something odd or not used much or accidents would happen and it would be corrected.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Was it in a parking lot? I've never seen a street with a four way intersection with no stop signs at least. If I do I'm calling the city to let them know. It's obviously something odd or not used much or accidents would happen and it would be corrected.


It's probably common in residential neighborhoods but that might not be what he's talking about.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Unfortunately I'm now very cautious about claims Musk makes. This one sounds impossible to me.


Have you seen the shit SpaceX {Elon Musk's other company} has been up to lately? They are landing rockets.






more rockets landing






even more rockets landing






If they get those SpaceX rocket scientist working on SDC's, it just might become a reality!!!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Have you seen the shit SpaceX {Elon Musk's other company} has been up to lately? They are landing rockets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no doubt Elon has achieved amazing things. I was a huge fan but his recent erratic behavior makes me consider the possibility he's heading for burnout. I've had riders who work for Tesla and other riders who consult with Tesla. Not a pretty picture.


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> Ok now apply what you just said to the airplane when it first came out in 1903.
> 
> See how ridiculous your reasoning is?


nope uber isnt an airplane or a automobile or any actual humanity benefiting invention.

its a gps paring app that subsidizes chaufurres & cabs for poor people who cant afford cars or have too many duis

its human trafficking & modern day slavery packaged as an app, organized crime & a ponzi scheme its NOT the steam engine, automobile, airplane, internet...

now who sounds ridiculous? comparing a gypsy scab company with the invention of flight lmao some coke head bro figured itd be easy to steal from seniors & immigrants & hes the wright brothers or Henry Ford lmao



dirtylee said:


> Have you seen the shit SpaceX {Elon Musk's other company} has been up to lately? They are landing rockets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that techs been around its just the smart people at nasa figured out decades ago theres really no point landing rockets vertically & its a waste of money but conman elon has lots of other peoples money to use & all that nasa tech from decades to put time into it


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

UberDerrick said:


> Start looking for another line of work or start saving to get your own Tesla to put in service for you.


Most of this whole plan doesn't make sense to me, but this is one of the really puzzling parts. I guess the idea is that, recognizing how expensive the upfront costs would be to buy and maintain a nationwide fleet of SDVs, its more feasible if they can get many, many suckers, er, individuals to buy and maintain them for them (i.e., Uber style).

But we all know what is certain to happen: the riders will feel absolutely free to trash the cars if we're not in them. I wouldn't buy a brand new car and use it for driving Uber _even if I was there the entire time_, supervising every passenger. So people are going to buy brand new, expensive high tech SDVs and then send them off around town, picking up complete strangers who can do whatever they want in your new car and you're not there to tell them to stop? Leave trash, put their dirty feet up on the seats, puke . . . and then the next person complains that the car was filthy. Yeah, right. That'll work out jus' fine.


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Most of this whole plan doesn't make sense to me, but this is one of the really puzzling parts. I guess the idea is that, recognizing how expensive the upfront costs would be to buy and maintain a nationwide fleet of SDVs, its more feasible if they can get many, many suckers, er, individuals to buy and maintain them for them (i.e., Uber style).
> 
> But we all know what is certain to happen: the riders will feel absolutely free to trash the cars if we're not in them. I wouldn't buy a brand new car and use it for driving Uber even if I was there the entire time, supervising every passenger. So people are going to buy brand new, expensive high tech SDVs and then send them off around town, picking up complete strangers who can do whatever they want in your new car and you're not there to tell them to stop? Leave trash, put their dirty feet up on the seats, puke . . . and then the next person complains that the car was filthy. Yeah, right. That'll work out jus' fine.





JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Most of this whole plan doesn't make sense to me, but this is one of the really puzzling parts. I guess the idea is that, recognizing how expensive the upfront costs would be to buy and maintain a nationwide fleet of SDVs, its more feasible if they can get many, many suckers, er, individuals to buy and maintain them for them (i.e., Uber style).
> 
> But we all know what is certain to happen: the riders will feel absolutely free to trash the cars if we're not in them. I wouldn't buy a brand new car and use it for driving Uber even if I was there the entire time, supervising every passenger. So people are going to buy brand new, expensive high tech SDVs and then send them off around town, picking up complete strangers who can do whatever they want in your new car and you're not there to tell them to stop? Leave trash, put their dirty feet up on the seats, puke . . . and then the next person complains that the car was filthy. Yeah, right. That'll work out jus' fine.


no one whose ever been outside or ever driven a car is behind these Ponzi scams

no one will keep funneling them money if they say 2030s maybe never so its 3-5 years, 2019,2020 lmao

way too many factors how many times your phone, laptop, tablet, anything with software have bugs? able to be hacked? spoofed with stickers? how many current recalls, past? zero days? issues not found?

a car just cant do an emergency reboot at 70mph or make a mistake lmao

a bunch of birds shittung can take out a sensor, nails, painted lines, cones, then what?

i haven't been on a bus in a while this city dont make sense, the one i grew up in or the one it did have you ever seen a bus? they had cameras they become homeless camps, grafitti, trash, etc. you ever given an uber or Lyft ride? most of them worse lol imagine no supervision...

and a tesla so minimum fare $20 right its a $50,000+ car not grandpas 4K toyota with 200,000 miles haha how many requests you think you getting at $20+ a pop when outside rush hours & bar close/events over its dead with hour + waits before pings

& who the hell buys a Tesla to rent it out daily when it needs to be plugged in hours everyday

trucks lmao organized crime is salivating to catch unmanned rigs on ling stretches of highway the 70s80s are back no murder or armed robbery charge just grand theft use a jammer, box it in, or just sliw down get the goods & go lmao or are they going to spend money in human security transport

self driving golf carts that top out at a certain speed in geofenced areas make sense & are realistic retirement communities, amusement parks, gated spots, college campuses, etc on a loop or demand but real cars in the real world during real traffic & real weather no time soon buddy least a decade miss me with the a.i. machine learning block chain hyper loop crypto flying cars to mars bs

i have actual eyes & common sense rich person will pay $15+ everytime they want to go somewhere & thats the minimum its going to cost to have a robot tesla deliver you door to door & after 3000 rides that tesla will be a worthless lump of materials so unless these magic non existent robots will cost less than 10 grand & never need maintenance they'll never profit

i spend $1 every month or so spraying down 4 times a year vacuum a 10 year old xl vehicle with 200+K miles that averages $150 a month in repairs maybe worth 3K a 50+K tesla gotta wash EVERYday, charge EVRERYday, vacuum EVERYday lmao who pays or does all that? not a robot thats for sure, not much redundency so is this thing a doorstop if it breaksdown or gotta send the human out

the vandalism lmao not going to park these on many streets without haters tossing bricks, paintballing em, leaving nails in front, if ones anywhere near my properties they better pay me a fee for filming my entire neighborhood & stalking me & they will have cameras so every ball scratch, nose pick, conversation uploaded to some company servers, warrant facial recognition scans, eye tracking for ad placement who really wants all that

theyll have to go speed limit crosswalk might take a minute or 20 & really youre going to trust ford, gm, toyota, google, uber...& take your hands off the wheel in their products? thats straight Darwinism as if they care at all about your life, they all want to be first to market & your death is already a line item as a death payout

oh dont forget the really crazy people who can hack them to run into crowds no need to suicide yourself anymore just set it & forget it

all because 20-60 minutes downtown is too long or you dont feel like going to walmart for pringles? really dont get the allure its still going to take 20-60 minutes to get dowtown theyre not time machines its not horse to car saving you days its so you can netflix or sleep on your commute lmao i seriously dont get it


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberDerrick said:


> Ok now apply what you just said to the airplane when it first came out in 1903.
> 
> See how ridiculous your reasoning is?


1903 is a perfect example. Airplanes existed in 1903. Commercial airlines weren't something that rich people even used until the 1930s. That's a minimum of 27 years I did the math for you. 27 years.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Dude I'm full time and still welcome the day it's over....I don't think anybody ridesharing is sweating for a uber and lyft fail


I am actively rooting for Lyft's demise. I will gleefully piss on Lyft's grave.

Uber too


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 1903 is a perfect example. Airplanes existed in 1903. Commercial airlines weren't something that rich people even used until the 1930s. That's a minimum of 27 years I did the math for you. 27 years.


& they didn't figure out to put wheels on luggage till the 90s lmao but in the 80s you could smoke on a plane


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 1903 is a perfect example. Airplanes existed in 1903. Commercial airlines weren't something that rich people even used until the 1930s. That's a minimum of 27 years I did the math for you. 27 years.


That was 1903.

Life was much slower then.

Today, things move much faster.

Example, Amazon displaced 170,000 retail workers in 2017 alone.

How? By buying 75,000 robots to work in their warehouse.

More consumers buy from Amazon now than going to malls.

And just like that, 170,000 retail workers are unemployed.

When robotaxis come out, most of us drivers will be out of work.

My guess is 5-10 years max, not 27 like with airplanes.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Most of this whole plan doesn't make sense to me, but this is one of the really puzzling parts. I guess the idea is that, recognizing how expensive the upfront costs would be to buy and maintain a nationwide fleet of SDVs, its more feasible if they can get many, many suckers, er, individuals to buy and maintain them for them (i.e., Uber style).
> 
> But we all know what is certain to happen: the riders will feel absolutely free to trash the cars if we're not in them. I wouldn't buy a brand new car and use it for driving Uber _even if I was there the entire time_, supervising every passenger. So people are going to buy brand new, expensive high tech SDVs and then send them off around town, picking up complete strangers who can do whatever they want in your new car and you're not there to tell them to stop? Leave trash, put their dirty feet up on the seats, puke . . . and then the next person complains that the car was filthy. Yeah, right. That'll work out jus' fine.


Those are legitimate concerns.

In fact, I have said that Uber will die because of their strategy to own all the robocars. They should sell drivers a kit to convert our existing car into a robocar.

That way, we are stuck with the bill, like we are now! ?

In contrast, Tesla's strategy is to put it on the owners to use their cars to provide robotaxi service.

Tesla will only own a few lease returned cars to serve rural communities that don't have enough Tesla owners.

Much smarter strategy. Tesla will dominate rideshare in the future.

In regards to damaging your robocar, that's what cameras are for. All Tesla's already have cameras pointing inside the car

Riders must enter their credit card info, right?

If they damage your car, we just charge their credit card.

Also, I only give rides during weekdays when people are going to and from work or the airport. Less chance of drunk punks in my car.

I intend to do the same with my robotaxi.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> He's just trolling now. He might have been a driver in the past.


Companies are hiring third-party firms to trawl social media to make sure fake news won't dent their share price.

So corporations are trying to use "reverse psychology" saying that social media is the one that is manufacturing fake news and not the corporations.

_"Now, many companies are striking back, hiring third-party firms with an army of human monitors and the latest artificial intelligence to trawl social and traditional media in search of viral posts that could send shares into a downward spiral.
"Containing the spread of disinformation, especially for a brand or public figure under attack, is a race against time," said Jean-Claude Goldenstein, founder of CREOpoint and developer of a business intelligence technology that aims to curb the fallout from fake news."_

In fact, those third-party companies and the human monitors (like the ones inside the self-driving cars) are there to channel the discussions and troll social media, in order to hijack public opinion and promote corporate propaganda regarding bad or questionable products and services.

They want to avoid this - Report: Amazon accused of manipulating reviews for its own products, and have companies names directly associated with the narrative manipulation.

Interestingly enough, the cited article specifically refers to Tesla few incidents and involves a ........ Russian company (hahahahaha.....) - _"One case in point: A video surfaced in January purportedly showing a Tesla "self-driving vehicle" slam into a robot prototype at CES, a consumer electronics show heavily attended by tech reporters from across the globe. It wasn't long before the video went viral, with a number of outlets running headlines claiming "Self-driving Tesla car kills robot."

The only problem was that the video was completely fake. *Tesla does not currently have a self-driving model *_(they are correct here though)_, and the robot that was "killed" was in fact part of an elaborate publicity stunt conjured up by the Russian firm that developed it."_


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Companies are hiring third-party firms to trawl social media to make sure fake news won't dent their share price.
> 
> So corporations are trying to use "reverse psychology" saying that social media is the one that is manufacturing fake news and not the corporations.
> 
> ...


That is why I believe in the guy who could launch a rocket and land it vertically back to earth on a dime than some reporter who did nothing but write.

Most people love to believe rumors.

I look at the facts.

If the dude can build a rocket that can do that, most likely he can build a robot car.



smarternotharder said:


> no one whose ever been outside or ever driven a car is behind these Ponzi scams
> 
> no one will keep funneling them money if they say 2030s maybe never so its 3-5 years, 2019,2020 lmao
> 
> ...


Only time will tell whether you are or I am right.

Robbers have vandalized and stole ATM machines for decades now.

Does that mean the banks got rid of all of them?

Sounds like you need to move to a more civilized neighborhood.

And you can by using robocars that work for you.

2 will net you $60,000 per year.

Do you make that now?

And while you are out driving, can you also be at home with your family?

You can with robotaxis.

I am an optimist, in case you haven't noticed.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> If the dude can build a rocket that can do that, most likely he can build a robot car.


He never built a rocket. He is leading the company that hired the people to do it.

He never built an electric car. He had the courage to take the risk to challenge the entire conservative car industry, and invest in a company that (again) hired the people to build a very good electric car.

Please stop saying he built stuff because you assume he did it. The only thing he did is he took the risk (which he needs to be admired for) and hired the people to deliver. The fact that Elon Musk believed some of these projects could become reality, doesn't mean HE built them. Please acknowledge the reality -
The many failures of Elon Musk, captured in one giant infographic

A robot car? Hahahaha.... here is my answer to that (coming from engineers and scientists that are BUILDING things, and not from entrepreneurs thinking they are great vissionaries) - https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber's-self-driving-unit-gets-1-billion-investment-from-softbank-and-japan's-auto-industry.322595/#post-4926444

Also, 3 people already died in Teslas having Autopilot engaged. Is this an achievement or a failure?








from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_self-driving_car_fatalities


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> He never built a rocket. He is leading the company that hired the people to do it.
> 
> He never built an electric car. He had the courage to take the risk to challenge the entire conservative car industry, and invest in a company that (again) hired the people to build a very good electric car.
> 
> ...


WRONG, WRONG, WRONG!!!

Musk PERSONALLY and directly worked with other engineers LIKE HIMSELF to design landing systems for his rockets.

That is how he knows Lidar won't work on cars.

He also did the same with Tesla in the early days when he had very few engineers.

You assume that CEOs don't get into the nitty-gritty but Musk does.

That is why no other company or even deep-pocket government agency can do what Musk did.

Every negative prediction against Musk turned out to be false.

Neil Armstrong (first man on the moon) as well as other original NASA astronauts predicted that SpaceX will fail. He testified before Congress to not contract with SpaceX because "It was dangerous for America".

Was he right?

Were any experts correct in the 1970's when they laughed at Bill Gates for wanting to put "a computer on every desktop in every home"?

Were anyone correct when they said "If men were meant to fly, then God would have given us wings"?

We'll see as time goes on.

If Musk is not around, someone else would eventually emerge to do the same thing.

If Edison did not invent the lightbulb, would we still use candles for light today?

It's called human progress.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> If Musk is not around, someone else would eventually emerge to do the same thing.


According to the scriptures, Jesus walked on water correct?



UberDerrick said:


> If Edison did not invent the lightbulb, would we still use candles for light today?


You probably didn't know How Henry Ford And* Thomas Edison *Killed The Electric Car back in 1920.

If they would have chosen to develop that project, we would have been in a different place today - geopolitically based on oil dependency / because of internal combustion development and implementation shaped the world the way is today. Simply, getting the power from the sunlight it would have (at least in theory) made this place a much better place. 

But Edison and Ford decided (*pure business and not progress decision*) to go for internal combustion, which by today's superficial opinion, brought* progress* to transportation.



UberDerrick said:


> It's called human progress.


Do you think 1920 electric car concept implementation would have been BETTER progress (while you admire Tesla electric cars), or not?

Or "progress" could be worse, bad, good or better, depending on corporate business profit goals?


----------



## Jagger51 (Apr 13, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Was it in a parking lot? I've never seen a street with a four way intersection with no stop signs at least. If I do I'm calling the city to let them know. It's obviously something odd or not used much or accidents would happen and it would be corrected.


It was in a typical residential neighborhood in Hawthorne.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

UberDerrick said:


> In regards to damaging your robocar, that's what cameras are for. All Tesla's already have cameras pointing inside the car
> 
> Riders must enter their credit card info, right?
> 
> ...


Notice that cameras don't _prevent_ anyone from doing anything: at best, they help you identify the person who did something after the fact. And then, presumably, a credit card can be charged. And then, they can dispute that with their credit card company. And then, you can start all over and try taking them to small claims court, and trying to show the video to prove their identity and liability, and then submitting a receipt for professional cleaning -- which you will have to do, in order to prove actual damages. You're not going to get anything for messes you clean up yourself. Sorry. Sounds like a _lot_ of trouble. Meanwhile, your car is out of commission until you or somebody else cleans it, because you can't have it out giving other customers rides while it's in that condition.

Moreover, while you personally may only give rides during weekdays to people going to work or the airport, in my neck of the woods, the only times when there are surge multiplier prices in effect is at night, and especially for bar closings and party trips. The only times it's worth working this stupid gig at all is when a surge multiplier is in effect. Evenings and overnights is when the _real_ demand exists, and any plan that doesn't have a way of accommodating the riders when they most need rides is not going to work very well.

Of course, the whole point of the ridesharing business turning to SDVs was in order to cut the drivers out, so they wouldn't be getting a piece, and the business would no longer be just a glorified dispatcher, but would be getting the entire pie. That's gone if the plan is to have independent owners provide and maintain the cars, because they have to be given a slice of the pie after all. So they haven't eliminated the "middleman" drivers at all, and I don't see what's been accomplished.


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

p


UberDerrick said:


> That is why I believe in the guy who could launch a rocket and land it vertically back to earth on a dime than some reporter who did nothing but write.
> 
> Most people love to believe rumors.
> 
> ...





JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Notice that cameras don't _prevent_ anyone from doing anything: at best, they help you identify the person who did something after the fact. And then, presumably, a credit card can be charged. And then, they can dispute that with their credit card company. And then, you can start all over and try taking them to small claims court, and trying to show the video to prove their identity and liability, and then submitting a receipt for professional cleaning -- which you will have to do, in order to prove actual damages. You're not going to get anything for messes you clean up yourself. Sorry. Sounds like a _lot_ of trouble. Meanwhile, your car is out of commission until you or somebody else cleans it, because you can't have it out giving other customers rides while it's in that condition.
> 
> Moreover, while you personally may only give rides during weekdays to people going to work or the airport, in my neck of the woods, the only times when there are surge multiplier prices in effect is at night, and especially for bar closings and party trips. The only times it's worth working this stupid gig at all is when a surge multiplier is in effect. Evenings and overnights is when the _real_ demand exists, and any plan that doesn't have a way of accommodating the riders when they most need rides is not going to work very well.
> 
> Of course, the whole point of the ridesharing business turning to SDVs was in order to cut the drivers out, so they wouldn't be getting a piece, and the business would no longer be just a glorified dispatcher, but would be getting the entire pie. That's gone if the plan is to have independent owners provide and maintain the cars, because they have to be given a slice of the pie after all. So they haven't eliminated the "middleman" drivers at all, and I don't see what's been accomplished.


can atm machines kill you? can people summon an atm machine anonymously to show up in order to rob it? they can now

i lived in 4 states current one closest condos are 700K doesn't stop homeless at the highway ramp, vegas sheesh 8 homeless families on every billion dollar bridge & the shades of the billion dollar buildings cover boarded up ghettos

please do tell me how you plan on making 30k+ profit at 3,000 rides thats $10 profit for every ride right???

so your fantasy Tesla is giving 82 $10 profit rides every day 24/7 365

LMAO suuure thahts the ticket
most rides i ever gave in a day was like 30 & that was 4 years ago, and more than half of them were less than 5 miles so good luck with your profit mobile

yes i can make 30K+ now, i make $40-64 profit after gas & toll on almost every ride that I know a self driving car could never do, after 6 trips i fill my 10 year ol xl vehicle with 200+K miles worth maybe 3K up with $40 worth of gas for another 6 airport rides, robotaxi cost 50+k and needs a couple hours break to charge it wont go the toll route if it does it will have to pay it & now needs another 96 rides to make quota lmao, would also love to see it during a snow storm LMAO


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

The blind faith that someone will make 30k per year by letting their Tesla go walkabout when you arent using it....reminds me of Uber claiming you can make 90k.


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> The blind faith that someone will make 30k per year by letting their Tesla go walkabout when you arent using it....reminds me of Uber claiming you can make 90k.


90+% of the rides here dont profit $10 thats why 90+% of rides are cancelled or ignored but im going to do 8+ of em a day in my shiny new 50+K robot lmao


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Have you seen the shit SpaceX {Elon Musk's other company} has been up to lately? They are landing rockets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and Uber promised flying cars by 2020 and there was not this much uproar, I bet Musk has a best chance to create flying cars too.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> Musk PERSONALLY and directly worked with other engineers LIKE HIMSELF to design landing systems for his rockets.


And to set the record straight, for the readers that want to know what Musk is, and what he is not.

*Elon Musk never built a rocket because he is not an engineer*. As his Wikipedia page states - "At the age of 17, in 1989, Elon Musk moved to Canada to attend Queen's University, avoiding mandatory service in the South African military. He left in 1992 (_after 3 years_) to study business and physics at the University of Pennsylvania, and *graduated with an undergraduate degree in economics* and stayed for a second bachelor's degree in physics. After leaving Penn (_in 1995_), Elon Musk headed to Stanford University in California *to pursue a PhD in energy physics*. However, his move coincided with the Internet boom, and *he dropped out of Stanford after just two days* to become a part of it, launching his first company, Zip2 Corporation."

So he is an economist because this is what he studied and graduated in, and calling him an engineer is dangerously superficial and is insulting all the other engineers he hired to deliver for his companies.

If you are an F1 (or Nascar) simulator world champion doesn't mean you actually could be a good F1 (or Nascar) pilot. Not even an ordinary one. The same way, if Elon Musk is passionate about science, that doesn't make him a scientist or an engineer. For some reason, you think the folklore about Musk, which is enhanced hearsay with no support in reality, is fact. This kind of confusion and misinformation could damage Musks image because people believing he is more than he really is would be very disappointed when he'll decide to publicly contradict such fantasies.



UberDerrick said:


> That is how he knows Lidar won't work on cars.


The reason he says that, is primarily because the amount of adding Lidar to Tesla system will cost a fortune. Otherwise, from the safety perspective, I don't think anybody will refuse to implement an extra layer of sensors to avoid potential tragedies.

Secondarily, Musk thinks a self-driving robot doesn't need Lidar sensors because the first company Tesla worked with on Autopilot development was Mobileye, a company that is not using Lidar in its software and hardware development.

Initial versions of Autopilot were developed in partnership with Israeli company Mobileye. Tesla and Mobileye ended their partnership in July 2016.

and

The firm's version performs its vehicle detection based functions using* a single camera mounted in the rearview mirror*, unlike the usual approach of using radars, laser scanners or in some cases stereo-camera.

In August 2015, Tesla Motors announced that it is using Mobileye's technology to enable its self-drive solution, which would be incorporated into Model S cars from August 2015. After the first deadly crash of a self-driving Model S with active _Autopilot_ became public in June 2016, Mobileye issued a statement that its technology won't be able to recognize a crossing trailer (which was the cause of the accident) until 2018.

It will be great if, for future hazardous statements (if you choose to continue to entertain UP readers), you'll try to show us a few sources for your claims (like I am linking articles and Wiki pages to combat all the pure hallucinations with). Please!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> and Uber promised flying cars by 2020 and there was not this much uproar, I bet Musk has a best chance to create flying cars too.


Elon might go all out and attach one of his rockets to one of his cars and call it the new hybrid.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Who's gonna clean them?


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

Mordred said:


> Who's gonna clean them?


robot car washers, bird shit scrapers, bug cleaners, stain removing robots of course

& after EVERY trip too lmao 4000+ trips ive vacuumed maybe 20 times in 4+ year spend like $5 a year vacuums, $10 spraying it down per YEAR I'd like to see a self driving 50K robot do that. theyll need to be washed everyday & thats not free

makes total sense to spend billions of dollars because people want to netflix on their commute or get pringles delivered to get rid of the "menial" labor because its so expensive to replace with engineers & just as much menial labor that theyll have to pay minimum wage to unless they come up with an app to avoid, just to wash, vacuum, park, maintain the things

i get a nail in my tire or a flat, im back on the road in an hour, think pax going to change the tire, 50+K robot will be down for hours if not days the way these companies work

I save all that money for when a real repairs needed so far $8300+ in 4 years so approx $2 a trip

only "splurge" i do is monthly $20 wally world oil changes it leaks about half a quart a month

rolling this thing till uber lyft say no more & i think it has 2-3 years left


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

I would love to leave garbage/relieve myself (in various ways) in one of those taxis. The seats better be teflon b/c I am coming with sharp edges for the interior.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

michael7227 said:


> I would love to leave garbage/relieve myself (in various ways) in one of those taxis. The seats better be teflon b/c I am coming with sharp edges for the interior.


Don't forget the bubble gum or tape to cover the interior in reach cameras Elon says will record the riders to see who is vandalizing it. If they stay covered and for the next rides too and a rider cuts the leather in between the seats where next riders couldn't immediately observe it and report it, there would be no time stamp identifiable vandal or any evidence to figure out who actually did it.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You gotta admit Musks is a helluva sellsman. He's essentially getting people to pay for hope.


There's a fine line between genius and wacko


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

I thought Elon Musk was supposed to give Puerto Rico Tesla batteries to rebuild the power grid?

Cmon Elon do something real for a change.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I thought Elon Musk was supposed to give Puerto Rico Tesla batteries to rebuild the power grid?
> 
> Cmon Elon do something real for a change.


He wants to connect his brain to a computer (effectively downgrade it) to see what happens next.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.in...-brain-will-download-directly-from-a-computer
He is a visionary and what he says, sooner or later becomes reality.... hahaha... if I'll be religious I'll say "god forbid!"

If he'll try this on animals first, as an experiment, he'll get in trouble for animal cruelty. People will start calling him Elon "Mengele".


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

Directionally correct, timeline uncertain.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> And to set the record straight, for the readers that want to know what Musk is, and what he is not.
> 
> *Elon Musk never built a rocket because he is not an engineer*. As his Wikipedia page states - "At the age of 17, in 1989, Elon Musk moved to Canada to attend Queen's University, avoiding mandatory service in the South African military. He left in 1992 (_after 3 years_) to study business and physics at the University of Pennsylvania, and *graduated with an undergraduate degree in economics* and stayed for a second bachelor's degree in physics. After leaving Penn (_in 1995_), Elon Musk headed to Stanford University in California *to pursue a PhD in energy physics*. However, his move coincided with the Internet boom, and *he dropped out of Stanford after just two days* to become a part of it, launching his first company, Zip2 Corporation."
> 
> ...


No need to argue....just wait one year and see what will become of your job.

If Musk does not succeed. Uber will.

At least Musk is willing to let Tesla owners cash in on their car.

Uber will replace you with their driverless cars.

Keep arguing to the unemployment line!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

UberDerrick said:


> No need to argue....just wait one year and see what will become of your job.
> 
> If Musk does not succeed. Uber will.
> 
> ...


Correction- Uber WANTS to replace us with driverless cars

However, logistics and reality tell a different story


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Correction- Uber WANTS to replace us with driverless cars
> 
> However, logistics and reality tell a different story


You'll see.

SOMEBODY will replace drivers.

SOMEBODY will replace all jobs with robots.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> You'll see.


That's true. We will see. Right now robocars aren't very good.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

UberDerrick said:


> just wait one year and see what will become of your job.


After he connects his brain to a computer or after he moves to Mars?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

UberDerrick said:


> "Musk promises a lot of things".....that ALWAYS came true!
> 
> In 2010, everyone thought the idea for an electric car will never happen and that Musk made empty promises.
> 
> ...


Apples and oranges. Airplanes are not automated. They're controlled by a human. Even then, the airline is on the hook for mucho $$$ if one crashes. But statistically, it's extremely rare. Self-driving cars are very unlikely to have a safety record like the airline industry does. There hasn't been a fatal airline crash in the US since 2009.

Self-driving cars are like a Samsung Galaxy Note, Fen-Phen or the defective Firestone tires that Ford put on the Explorer that blew up, resulting in roll over accidents. They're a consumer product. What's more, they'll be exposed to an environment with a huge amount of hazards and unavoidable scenarios where an accident is inevitable.

Don't get me wrong - self-driving cars are the wave of the future. Eventually it will be the standard. But in the next few years? Nope.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

UberDerrick said:


> You'll see.
> 
> SOMEBODY will replace drivers.
> 
> SOMEBODY will replace all jobs with robots.


With the costs involved with owning a fleet of cars (robo or otherwise), Uber will have to increase what they charge pax. - something they have this far refused to do.

Also, some reasons have absolutely nothing to do with money

Answer this question- if all airplanes are mostly autonomous, why do they still have human pilots? Same thing with cars


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Apples and oranges. Airplanes are not automated. They're controlled by a human. Even then, the airline is on the hook for mucho $$$ if one crashes. But statistically, it's extremely rare. Self-driving cars are very unlikely to have a safety record like the airline industry does. There hasn't been a fatal airline crash in the US since 2009.
> 
> Self-driving cars are like a Samsung Galaxy Note, Fen-Phen or the defective Firestone tires that Ford put on the Explorer that blew up, resulting in roll over accidents. They're a consumer product. What's more, they'll be exposed to an environment with a huge amount of hazards and unavoidable scenarios where an accident is inevitable.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - self-driving cars are the wave of the future. Eventually it will be the standard. But in the next few years? Nope.


New technology is new technology.

You are no longer so impressed with airplanes because you were born into a world that already had airplanes.

But humans had dreamed of flying since probably cavemen days - much longer than our dream of a robocar.

So, the airplane seemed more impossible to build than robocars.

Think about it, how could anything weighing 175,000 pounds fly through the air?



iheartuber said:


> With the costs involved with owning a fleet of cars (robo or otherwise), Uber will have to increase what they charge pax. - something they have this far refused to do.
> 
> Also, some reasons have absolutely nothing to do with money
> 
> Answer this question- if all airplanes are mostly autonomous, why do they still have human pilots? Same thing with cars


Because if an an airplane crashes, hundreds of people die.

If a robocar hits another car, how many people will die?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

UberDerrick said:


> New technology is new technology.
> 
> You are no longer so impressed with airplanes because you were born into a world that already had airplanes.
> 
> ...


Well so far a robo car has killed one person. Are you seriously rooting for more?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Well so far a robo car has killed one person. Are you seriously rooting for more?


I believe the NTSB investigation found that if the built in Volvo pedestrian detection system hadn't been disabled by Uber, it would have detected the pedestrian crossing with her bicycle and stopped in time. Alternatively the safety driver could have applied brakes and stopped in time. Unfortunaley he was too busy watching a Netflix stream and not doing his fing job.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Well so far a robo car has killed one person. Are you seriously rooting for more?


Two 737 jetliners also killed over 300 people recently due to faulty autopilot.

Are they going to outlaw autopilot or are they fixing it?

I don't see anyone demanding the outlaw of airplanes, do you?

Face reality, man!


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

It wasn't faulty autopilot. It was attitude control software that Boeing implemented to compensate for having to mount the bigger engines on the 737 Max forward of where they are on a classic 737. This affected the pitch stability of the airplane. This would ideally deliver the same close to stall performance as the classic 737, and allow it to be gtandfathered in under its previous type certification. Boeing never notified the Max pilots that they had added this function. The idea behind this hidden software was to allow 737 classic pilots to be certified for the 737 Max with a couple hours of ipad training. Boeing faced a penalty of $1 million per plane to Southwest, for their 320 jet order, if their pilots required any kind of more rigorous, simulator based training on the true differences between the classic and the Max. So they half baked the software (MCAS) to only take input from one of two available sensors, and to keep pitching the nose down with no limits on how often it would do so, to save paying a $320 million penalty to Southwest. Pressure was on to get the Max out the door because they were behind compared to Airbus at the time.

What is yet to be discovered is if foreign object damage to cabling was to blame for the faulty signals coming from the sensor - several reports of whistleblowers notifying FAA that metal shavings were being found close to critical wiring, Air Force rejecting some tankers due to tools etc discovered in sealed compartments.....


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> It wasn't faulty autopilot. It was attitude control software that Boeing implemented to compensate for having to mount the bigger engines on the 737 Max forward of where they are on a classic 737. This affected the pitch stability of the airplane. This would ideally deliver the same close to stall performance as the classic 737, and allow it to be gtandfathered in under its previous type certification. Boeing never notified the Max pilots that they had added this function. The idea behind this hidden software was to allow 737 classic pilots to be certified for the 737 Max with a couple hours of ipad training. Boeing faced a penalty of $1 million per plane to Southwest, for their 320 jet order, if their pilots required any kind of more rigorous, simulator based training on the true differences between the classic and the Max. So they half baked the software (MCAS) to only take input from one of two available sensors, and to keep pitching the nose down with no limits on how often it would do so, to save paying a $320 million penalty to Southwest. Pressure was on to get the Max out the door because they were behind compared to Airbus at the time.
> 
> What is yet to be discovered is if foreign object damage to cabling was to blame for the faulty signals coming from the sensor - several reports of whistleblowers notifying FAA that metal shavings were being found close to critical wiring, Air Force rejecting some tankers due to tools etc discovered in sealed compartments.....


So?

Still a technical reason.

So are they going to not use autopilot in aircraft just like your argument that robocar will not be accepted, therefore it will never be fielded?


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Is this right after Musk lands on Mars and just before the "Save The Kids In The Cave Mini-Sub" is finished and what about production on the original electric car he's been soaking up money on?


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

Rosalita said:


> Is this right after Musk lands on Mars and just before the "Save The Kids In The Cave Mini-Sub" is finished and what about production on the original electric car he's been soaking up money on?


Go ahead and sarcastic your way to the unemployment line.

I'm saving money to buy my own robotaxi and put it to work for me.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

UberDerrick said:


> I'm saving money to buy my own robotaxi and put it to work for me.


Assuming, of course that Uber, et al, will let you do this.
After all, their goal is to keep *ALL* of the fare money.
Let's face it - car owners/drivers don't have great head-to-head career stats against Uber, when it comes to equitable distribution of earnings.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Assuming, of course that Uber, et al, will let you do this.
> After all, their goal is to keep *ALL* of the fare money.
> Let's face it - car owners/drivers don't have great head-to-head career stats against Uber, when it comes to equitable distribution of earnings.


Who said I will use Uber? Uber already said they will NOT let drivers do that.

It's Tesla that will let you.

This why why I believe Uber will die.

Watch:


----------



## K girl 213 (Aug 20, 2015)

I still believe in him. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Say what you will about Elon, but the guy has slowly changed the world. He's up there with Bill Gates and Steve Jobs...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uberchampion said:


> Say what you will about Elon, but the guy has slowly changed the world. He's up there with Bill Gates and Steve Jobs...


Ermmm..... how, exactly? He's sold a few thousand battery-operated cars. He built a big battery in Australia. He also built a rocket, which is impressive but not world-changing - rockets have been built for decades now. He's a good businessman, but "changed the world"? I don't see it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

It's going to take a generation growing up with driverless cars before it really has an impact on society. The interaction of the driver not to mention the fact that people do not want to give up the freedom of driving yet.

Comfortably five years I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## K girl 213 (Aug 20, 2015)

Elon said in 2015 that Level 4 would be here
in 2017. He gave me a hope at least back then. 

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Uberchampion said:


> Say what you will about Elon, but the guy has slowly changed the world. He's up there with Bill Gates and Steve Jobs...


And... Travis Kalanick &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128513;


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> And... Travis Kalanick &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128513;


I hate Travis but he did change the world...


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Uberchampion said:


> I hate Travis but he did change the world...


The world, like, when you look up and look around?



Uberchampion said:


> Say what you will about Elon, but the guy has slowly changed the world. He's up there with Bill Gates and Steve Jobs...


Also all Tesla fatalities relatives agree with you. Definitely it changed their world... for worse.
https://www.tesladeaths.com/


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Just when we attempt to forget Elon's underground tunnel idea he pushes for this...

That man needs to stop smoking Ganja.

Take your money and focus on space already, the sheer amount of lawsuits you will get will not be worth it.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Over half of 2020 is over, Tesla lied.

Not even 1 RoboTaxi is on the road.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Over half of 2020 is over, Tesla lied.
> 
> Not even 1 RoboTaxi is on the road.


I can understand some of Elon's overestimations because
he is probably just stoned.....


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Ermmm..... how, exactly? He's sold a few thousand battery-operated cars. He built a big battery in Australia. He also built a rocket, which is impressive but not world-changing - rockets have been built for decades now. He's a good businessman, but "changed the world"? I don't see it.


----------

